# How many?



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm sure this is an ongoing question/argument but were finally making a trip to ND. My question is how many goose decoys do you really need in the field? I'm sure the ducks will land with the geese. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Depends on the day and the flock!!!!!


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

So far this year been running 3 or 4 dozen fullbodies with good results. Will probably start to use more as the season progresses. Ducks will come in fine with a roboduck and goose decoys. I usually dont even bother putting out duck decoys.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

just bring as many as you can afford and fit.

end of discussion. :beer:


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys :thumb: Were just trying to figure out which trailer to bring... save gas basically. Sounds like if we have 5-6dz goose and 3 dz field ducks well be good.
Is it a good idea to have a 4-wheeler? or just a wast of space?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

You might wanna leave the wheeler & bring the snow plow & Shovel.... :beer:


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

That's what I heard.. Were going to be there towards the end of Oct. so I can only imagine if it's snowing now what it will be like them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What ever you have. I have hunted with 4 decoys all the way up to 20 dozen.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

duckblind1982 said:


> Thanks guys :thumb: Were just trying to figure out which trailer to bring... save gas basically. Sounds like if we have 5-6dz goose and 3 dz field ducks well be good.
> Is it a good idea to have a 4-wheeler? or just a wast of space?


how many guys you got going?


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

Buck25 said:


> duckblind1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys :thumb: Were just trying to figure out which trailer to bring... save gas basically. Sounds like if we have 5-6dz goose and 3 dz field ducks well be good.
> ...


There will be 6 of us. Were thinking all 6 will be hard to hide in one field so we'll probably split into 2 fields or one group will hunt the field and one on the water.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok yeah i was thinking about your hide as well.. with 6 guys going i would prob try have as many deeks as possible but you sound like you have it figured out.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

If your hunting in corn fields which is probably going to be the case. You can easily hide six guys. I wouldn't worry about it i do it all the time


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

fowlclucker said:


> If your hunting in corn fields which is probably going to be the case. You can easily hide six guys. I wouldn't worry about it i do it all the time


Gotta love when corn market is up!ha I dont think I will be taking the corn stubble out of the blinds for the rest of the year! Especially when it gets colder the birds really start to key on the high energy feed :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have seen very few corn fields in my area that have not been tilled under within a week. and have seen more geese in the tilled corn fields than the un-tilled ones so I wouldn't DEPEND on being able to easily hide in corn fields.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

No fewer than 500 and make sure they are all full bodies with the proper mix of walkers,feeders,resters,lookers,actives,aggressives,sleepers,callers,cripples,wing strechers,adults,juveniles,males,females and gay geese. Now just get a $200 call and a big enclosed trailer and the correct camo,hoody and layout blind and you may be able to fool one of these pea brained flying turds into coming close enough for a shot of 3.5" tungsten matrix out of a fully camoed gun and don't forget barrel stickers for your gun. Good Luck.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

tilley said:


> No fewer than 500 and make sure they are all full bodies with the proper mix of walkers,feeders,resters,lookers,actives,aggressives,sleepers,callers,cripples,wing strechers,adults,juveniles,males,females and gay geese. Now just get a $200 call and a big enclosed trailer and the correct camo,hoody and layout blind and you may be able to fool one of these pea brained flying turds into coming close enough for a shot of 3.5" tungsten matrix out of a fully camoed gun and don't forget barrel stickers for your gun. Good Luck.


Completely agree!! Never run less than 500 FFD full bodies. Also dont forget to let others know who you are by adding some trailer decals.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh and dont forget a detailed, illistrated and elaborate layout plan of your spread in triplicate, for you and you buddies to follow..................... oke:


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

tilley said:


> No fewer than 500 and make sure they are all full bodies with the proper mix of walkers,feeders,resters,lookers,actives,aggressives,sleepers,callers,cripples,wing strechers,adults,juveniles,males,females and gay geese. Now just get a $200 call and a big enclosed trailer and the correct camo,hoody and layout blind and you may be able to fool one of these pea brained flying turds into coming close enough for a shot of 3.5" tungsten matrix out of a fully camoed gun and don't forget barrel stickers for your gun. Good Luck.


Awesome... I think were bring everything you listed plus some full body ducks :thumb: Thanks for the advice... If you want maybe we can meet up and hunt together. :beer:


----------

